# Christmas gifts/stocking stuffers?



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey guys! It's that time of year again, the holidays... Not my most favourite but I'll pretend just for the kids.
Anyways, I was just wondering if anyone wanted to post some ideas to some board related gifts or stocking stuffers for the hubby


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Wax, gummy stone, flask, ptex, shred flicks, lift tickets to a resort you've never been to, homemade beanie (a personal favorite) and if you could figure out an interesting way to jam it in there...


... a new set of tire chains.

Seeing as you are being so considerate of your husbands hobby I think you should go out and get yourself something nice. Maybe a spa day. Tell your husband that important snowboard people told you it was okay.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

first a probe
2nd a shovel
beacon
skins and crampons for the split
avy bag
avy lung
"staying alive in avalanche terrain"

life insurance on him...:dunno:...for you

socks
fancy wicking underware
altimeter/gps thing
snowmobile
a truck to haul the snowmobile
and some good micros brews


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Home made beanies is a great idea. You've certainly enough time to learn to crochet him something (youtube is a great teacher) giftable by xmas. Any monkey can do it really. A store bought beanie would be sweet as well though (if you know his favourite brand or something).

Here is a list of shit, any of which, that i would love to find in my stocking 25/12.... Mini Tune Kit, Board Lock, Angry Snowboarder T-Shirt, Bandana, Socks, Art Of Flight DVD, Board Screw Driver (mini driver), Pocket tool, Board Wall Mounts, Hip Flask, Ear Phones, Store Voucher.

Awesome that you're thinking of something snow related for him....


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Angry Snowboarder T-Shirt


I need one of those.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! Definitely some great ideas! I think I've narrowed it down for his main gift. As for stocking stuffers, I'm slowly collecting them. So far I got him an airhole face mask thing-the one with the shark's mouth, a merino wool ninja suit, I knitted him a beanie, I got him some new boarding socks, darth vader flash drive, a baseball with the stadiums on it, a sex book, and I ordered some personalized m&m's with me making a funny face and others with xmas greetings on them lol.


----------

